# best lighting?



## don lee (Apr 3, 2006)

hello everyone! i have 20 gal/h tank with just a few plants and when replacing the fluorescent tube i had a choice between a lifeglo tube and a floraglo. my lfs salesperson told me that even though the lifeglo gave off a stronger light that the floraglo was better because of the spectrum of light emitted. my question is: WAS HE RIGHT?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Plants do absorb different wavelengths of light better than others so im geussing that he was probably right.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 18, 2006)

first of all what do you want the light to do?


----------



## don lee (Apr 3, 2006)

well i want to keep my frill and anarchris(hope that's how it's spelled) alive.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

He is flat out wrong. While all light is not the same, light is light. More is better. K ratings are almost useless. Output is key. Lumens are the true test of a good bulb. I can grow the same plants wilt a 3000K bulb (though I wouldn't like the color the light gave off) as I can with a 6700K, 8800K, 9325K, 4500K, or even 10000K bulb.


----------

